# Awaiting their turn for Sous Vide!



## SittingElf (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm really going to town on various meets Sous Vide right now!
My freezer is full of meats awaiting their turn in the modified Sous Vide Cooler, and having a blast deciding what seasonings, smoking, and times to bring them to culinary fruition!

Tri-Tip currently at $2.48/lb at our supermarket (WINCO), primarily because it hasn't really taken hold yet in Oklahoma where we are stationed in the US Air Force.   Forum posts are coming soon. (Three Tri-Tips, Two Top Roasts, One Bottom Roast, and one Chuck Roast.). May. buy more tri-tips while the price holds!!
Cheers!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 22, 2018)

Cant beat that deal on the TT


----------



## daveomak (Sep 23, 2018)

It's unfortunate you have to do so many tests..   Searching for the Holy Grail of smoked/sous-vide meats...    Someone has to do it..


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2018)

Check out Bears threads, he has done extensive research on SV times & temps, and in most cases they are spot on.
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Sep 23, 2018)

I didn't look specifically for tri-tip, but the following site does a great job doing sous vide cooks on various foods, using different times and temperatures, and then reporting on what time/temp combination produces the most satisfactory results.

Serious Eats Sous Vide


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 24, 2018)

Sigh.... I decided to run back the next morning to buy some more Tri-Tips. And OF COURSE, the price had jumped back to the "normal" price...$5.48/lb. Never mind. Waiting for them to go on sale again sometime, and won't make the same mistake. I'll buy 'em all!


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Check out Bears threads, he has done extensive research on SV times & temps, and in most cases they are spot on.
> Al



Oh, I've been following his posts. It was a reference to him that brought me to this forum in the first place!  Cheers!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2018)

To insure the recipes you are following are *Food Safe*, may I suggest you check those recipes against Doug Baldwins time / temperature tables in the following link...  It's not just about texture... It's about pasteurization and killing all food borne pathogens and bacteria..

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html

..


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm very familiar with pasteurization temps and times. Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 24, 2018)

Elf...  Most of the stuff I put up is for those that are unfamiliar with many of the processes we get into here...  It wasn't meant to demean you...  It was for the "uninformed", so to speak...


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

SittingElf said:


> I'm really going to town on various meets Sous Vide right now!
> My freezer is full of meats awaiting their turn in the modified Sous Vide Cooler, and having a blast deciding what seasonings, smoking, and times to bring them to culinary fruition!
> 
> Tri-Tip currently at $2.48/lb at our supermarket (WINCO), primarily because it hasn't really taken hold yet in Oklahoma where we are stationed in the US Air Force.   Forum posts are coming soon. (Three Tri-Tips, Two Top Roasts, One Bottom Roast, and one Chuck Roast.). May. buy more tri-tips while the price holds!!
> ...



SittingElf,

I am very interested in this topic but since i have four smokers, i think my wife would kill me if i invested into more "equipment".

I am also in Oklahoma live in Newalla and do most of my shopping on base at Tinker. I have had bad experiences with the local Walmart and Sams. i use to go to Crest but the price of meat there was way to high.

I still will try and sweet talk her into letting me get one.


----------



## mds51 (Sep 26, 2018)

I live in Oklahoma City and some of the best  meat prices are at the Sprouts stores that have popped up all over the city and in Norman and Edmond. I have purchased Pork Loins for Canadian Bacon at .99 a pound and Pork Butts for Buckboard Bacon at $1.45 a pound. I picked up a slab of Beef Short Ribs at Sprouts and Sous Vide cooked them at 174 degrees and then smoked them for 6 hours at 225 degrees. The results were excellent and the ribs were very tender and the smoke amount was perfect!!! Watch for the weekly Sprouts ads on line or in the newspaper. I get all my different cheeses for cold smoking at Sprouts that are on sale each week for a lot less than regular price!!!!
mds51


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 26, 2018)

mds51 said:


> I live in Oklahoma City and some of the best  meat prices are at the Sprouts stores that have popped up all over the city and in Norman and Edmond. I have purchased Pork Loins for Canadian Bacon at .99 a pound and Pork Butts for Buckboard Bacon at $1.45 a pound. I picked up a slab of Beef Short Ribs at Sprouts and Sous Vide cooked them at 174 degrees and then smoked them for 6 hours at 225 degrees. The results were excellent and the ribs were very tender and the smoke amount was perfect!!! Watch for the weekly Sprouts ads on line or in the newspaper. I get all my different cheeses for cold smoking at Sprouts that are on sale each week for a lot less than regular price!!!!
> mds51



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## dr k (Sep 26, 2018)

With new tariffs and a meat surplus many predict lower meat prices this fall and winter.


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 26, 2018)

When I'm buying specific cuts of meat , I have a loop that I run to find the best product at the best price. Sprouts will now be added to my list.
Base Commissary, WinCo, Crest, Sams, Aldi, US Foods Chef's Store, and now Sprouts as well! Thanks for that...still learning the area around OKC. Just got here in June.

Bought two 15lbs Packer Briskets (Very nice ones!) at US Foods Chef's Store yesterday for $2.62/lb on sale. Trimmed and frozen last night in prep for a hosted progressive neighborhood dinner on the 20th of October. They'll be a 3-hour cold smoke, then 41 hour Sous Vide and the points made into burnt ends.  I sear after sous vide with a weed killer flamethrower!


----------



## dr k (Sep 26, 2018)

SittingElf said:


> When I'm buying specific cuts of meat , I have a loop that I run to find the best product at the best price. Sprouts will now be added to my list.
> Base Commissary, WinCo, Crest, Sams, Aldi, US Foods Chef's Store, and now Sprouts as well! Thanks for that...still learning the area around OKC. Just got here in June.
> 
> Bought two 15lbs Packer Briskets (Very nice ones!) at US Foods Chef's Store yesterday for $2.62/lb on sale. Trimmed and frozen last night in prep for a hosted progressive neighborhood dinner on the 20th of October. They'll be a 3-hour cold smoke, then 41 hour Sous Vide and the points made into burnt ends.  I sear after sous vide with a weed killer flamethrower!
> View attachment 376999


 I'm going to get one for a one pound propane tank for post sou vide searing and weeds. It keeps slipping my mind.


----------



## mds51 (Sep 26, 2018)

That is a Classic!!! I have one of those from my days of lighting Bon Fires at our school Pep Rallies in Ohio. My roofing contractor gave me one to use and I never gave it back!!!  I will try it on a Chuck Roast I am going to Sous Vide and then Grill ala  Roofing Torch!!!!
mds51


----------



## SittingElf (Sep 26, 2018)

dr k said:


> I'm going to get one for a one pound propane tank for post sou vide searing and weeds. It keeps slipping my mind.



Available at Harbor Freight made by Greenway. Two models. One self-igniting, and the other requires a lighter.


----------

